
WHO to send team to China to investigate Covid-19 origins - koolba
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/30/global-report-who-to-send-team-to-china-to-investigate-covid-19-origins
======
rpiguy
WHO sends team to China to take dictation of China's vetted and official
narrative.

Sort of like how the handled the first several months of the pandemic.

